# do bullet proof vest go bad?



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

I know there is probably a thread on here about this and i am just missing it, but does anyone have knowledge on this subject? If so please share, thanks


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

The older ones did, not sure about the newer made ones.


----------



## Archetype (Sep 14, 2012)

I just looked at mine, there is no listed expiration date on a new to me set of issued plates.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Ceramic plates have the potential to last essentially forever (assuming they have not been shot at or been dropped from height on a hard surface)


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been told by a few people that the strands loosen in the weaving, wondering if this happens when it is just laying around or if some other factor causes it and if so how quickly it degrades, dunno?


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Kevlar on the other hand can degrade over time but it is a slow process.
Protect from wetness


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The ballistic vest I was issued came with instructions to replace it if it was struck with a projectile.

I asked the Sheriff if it came with a warrenty and he laughed and said it had a lifetime warranty!


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Kevlar breaks down mostly when body sweat absorbs in to it over time. The rule of thumb is 5 years. You may wash the carrier in a washing machine but not the kevlar panels. The kevlar can be wiped down with a damp cloth and a bit of febeeze. Some companies make a spray just for kevlar that is like febreeze, but its expensive and doesn't work as well.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

BillM said:


> The ballistic vest I was issued came with instructions to replace it if it was struck with a projectile.
> 
> I asked the Sheriff if it came with a warrenty and he laughed and said it had a lifetime warranty!


Several brands do (or at least did have) full replacement warranties for police that are shot and saved by their vests. Second Chance did that. I'm not sure if that warranty is for LEO only or if it covers anyone wearing their product.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just like everything else in law enforcement the manufacturers want everything to expire so they can sell you more. Yes, kevlar can degrade with time under the right circumstances but rarely to the point that it is not effective at all. We took a 25 year old Monarch Level III vest (Army MP gov't surplus) out to the range a few years ago and shot it with .380, 9mm, .40 and .45acp. Stopped all 4 calibers without any issue. Other than the wearer would _surely_ have had some broken ribs with the .45acp. We then tested a 15+ year old PACA Level II vest with 9mm and .357mag. Again, stopped the rounds just fine. At the point we started replacing issued vests every 7.5 years instead of every 5. We considered making it 10 years but people tend to change size and shape as the years go on. The old kevlar or weave panels are given to fleet management and they put them into the door panels of new squad cars for a little extra protection. Although we do give some away to smaller agencies that cannot afford vests. I always keep my old ones and take them home. I have also collected a few extras from other sources over the years.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I also wanted to point out that everyone in this thread with an avatar is displaying a gas mask. Pure awesome.


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.bulletblocker.com/bulletproof-defender-iiia-contour-concealment.html

Just started researching...is this a good one?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Never heard of them. We use US Armor but some officers have bought their own from http://www.bulletproofme.com/ and were happy with their vests.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

http://www.bulletproofme.com/How_to_Select_Body_Armor.shtml#Don_t_Worry
Looks like you need to avoid Zylon vests.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I would rather have an old one than nothing. They do say every five years as a rule of thumb. Mine is over 5, but hasn't been used. I was disappointed in a young guy a few weeks ago. His dad gave him one, and instead of keeping it as something of value, they went out and shot it all up. Maybe he will think about that in the near future when he is wishing he had one. I had one when in the military in Panama during the Noriega crisis. The First Sargent confiscated it during a room inspection. Later I got a new one on my own. It is hot, heavy, and I don't like to wear it. But, if I was terminally wounded or ill and wanted to take a few more out before I went and wanted to last a little bit longer, I would put the vest on and go for it. I don't have dreams of self sacrifice, but if I was gut shot and everybody else had a better chance if I jumped out in the middle of things, I would do it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Also look at US Palm. They make a chest and back plate armor set up that is reasonably priced and provides some protection for major organs. These are not concealment vests but may work very well post SHTF. They are also molle capable so you can attach handguns, mag pouches, etc. to them. Some are even pre-set up. I have been thinking about picking up a couple.

https://www.uspalm.com/products/armor.html


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

You need to always remember one very important thing. Vests are bullet resistant not necessarily bullet proof. The plates front, back and sides are what really give you the most protection. Vests also come in levels of protection. Some rounds like the 7.62x25 Tokarev round can and will penetrate a vest. I have seen a 9MM penetrate an older vest without the plates. Best thing is to stay out of the line of fire. kevlar does degrade over time. GB


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

This is how you can tell for sure if your ballistic vest has gone bad.

It will have holes in it !


----------



## joelhughes (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree there are some brands that give full replacement warranties vests. If you are having trouble finding a good shop where you can get such type of warranty on bullet proof vests, you can look for Zfi-inc.com and check out their huge stock. I hope you will find good quality vests at reasonable price.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

A sad reminder to everyone with a vest.

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/l...t-Killed-While-Serving-Warrant-221614471.html

_"A Baltimore County police officer was shot and killed during an exchange of gunfire early Wednesday while serving a search warrant at a Catonsville home, police said.

Officer Jason Schneider, 36, was pronounced dead at the University of Maryland Medical Center's Shock Trauma Center.

Late Wednesday, police said the man suspected of shooting Schneider, 25-year-old Tevon Smith of Catonsville, died at Shock Trauma.

*A preliminary investigation showed that Schneider's vest stopped several rounds, but one round traveled underneath his vest, striking him in the back.*

Schneider was part of a team of tactical officers whose duties include serving high-risk warrants. They were delivering a warrant for a non-fatal shooting a week earlier, said Police Chief James Johnson. People inside tried to flee as soon as the officers entered, and Schneider was shot several times as he turned a corner, returning fire as he fell and striking a man, the chief said.

"While in the structure, searching room-to-room, their presence was clearly known. We know the suspects clearly knew that we were police officers,'' Johnson said.

Police didn't immediately release the name of the suspected shooter and no charges had been filed. Everyone who was in the house was taken into custody for questioning, police said.

Another officer who fired shots will be placed on administrative leave, which is routine in such cases.

Maryland Gov. Martin O'Malley ordered flags flown at half-staff.

"I can only tell you that we don't always appreciate what our police do for us every day, but it's times like this when we know how grateful we are for their bravery and for their sacrifice,'' Baltimore County Executive Kevin Kamenetz told reporters.

Schneider, a 13-year-veteran of the force and son of a retired Baltimore city police officer, was for the last decade a member of the department's tactical unit. He leaves behind his wife and two children. Funeral arrangements were pending late Wednesday.

"He was extraordinarily experienced, a leader within that unit,'' Johnson said. "This is a terrible loss for Baltimore County. His noble work is greatly appreciated.''

Schneider is the ninth county officer to die on duty. Johnson said it was "remarkable'' that so few county police officers have been killed given the violent crimes they respond to.

"Even today, the best equipment, the best training, the best planning, the best execution of the detail, the round makes its way through and takes the life of this very brave man,'' Johnson said.

His voice cracked as he described his feelings about the shooting, saying "these things hurt terribly'' - especially in a close-knit unit like the tactical squad.

"Can you imagine what he did in 10 years in tactical, how many hundreds of these things he's done - and this one damn incident unfolds like this?'' Johnson said."_


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sad indeed. Bullet proof vest are not magic and they do not cover every part of you. But they can and do save a lot of lives. And on a side note, body armor saves more police officer's lives during car accidents than from shootings. Or at least they did before air bags came along.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

What is your life worth? This said any protection is better than none.


----------



## joelhughes (Aug 30, 2013)

Well, bulletproof vests are very essential part for any law enforcement personnel. It would not go bad for them, if you purchase a high quality vests made up of good fabric like Honeywell Goldflex or Kevlar. These are the standard fabric, recognized by the National Institute of Justice (NIJ), so you should not bother about their quality. However, if you are having trouble finding such store where you can buy such quality vest, then Zfi-inc.com is the one, who has been the leading manufacturer since a long time. You can pay them a visit and check out their stock.


----------



## smithwa3 (Feb 17, 2012)

Generally, replace a vest every 5 years. 
I have seen a 20 year old vest stop every pistol round fired at it and a 4 year old vest so dry rotted it had a penny pushed through it.
This is a PPE item, used to protect you, be proactive with it.


----------



## GlockASP (Jan 30, 2013)

The five year "expiration" is a recommendation based on the NIJ standards.

Like all PPE items it should be inspected and maintained.

there is a lot of good info in there if you sort through all of the BS.

http://www.nij.gov/nij/topics/technology/body-armor/welcome.htm


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Five years ?*



GlockASP said:


> The five year "expiration" is a recommendation based on the NIJ standards.
> 
> Like all PPE items it should be inspected and maintained.
> 
> ...


I have underwear on that's 20 years old !


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

BillM said:


> I have underwear on that's 20 years old !


And withstood a plethora of gas attacks.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a military issue vest my brother brought back from from Afghanistan but I have no clue on changing plates in it, all I know is it weighs a ton.


----------



## bbrider (Sep 27, 2013)

Generaly, kevlar will last almost for ever, if you keep it dry and out of the sun. Sunlight is HARD on aramid fibers. Aramid fibers are used in firefighters uniforms and bunker gear as well as ballistic vests. With all of them, ultraviolet light will "rot" or degrade the material to the point of tearing by hand. If you keep them out of the sun and hang them up vs piling them in a corner, they will last many years past the "expiration date."


----------

